

Father’s genetic quest pays off - pwg
http://www.nature.com/news/father-s-genetic-quest-pays-off-1.13269

======
Erhov
This all part of a new wave of parent involvement in genomics -- parents have
always been drivers of medical innovation for their affected children just as
patients themselves are their own best advocate. Genomics offers a lot to some
and very little to others -- the pay off is very lumpy but that should not
discourage us from applying the technology when apt and exploring new
applications.

Rienhoff is only doing what any parent would do -- do their best.

------
rogerclark
this headline describes the complete history of all successful organisms since
the beginning of sexual reproduction

------
snowwrestler
Similar story in this blog post by HN'er Matt Might:

[http://matt.might.net/articles/my-sons-
killer/](http://matt.might.net/articles/my-sons-killer/)

